# Mutilated heads



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

A while ago I got two styrofoam heads for free from a friend. I'm turning them into gruesome, disfigured mutilated heads using modeling clay, acrylic paint, acrylic caulking compound and wood glue.










I started by cutting up the heads with a hobby knife and a wood burning tool. For the left head, I removed the lower jaw, put it back into place using toothpicks and filled the gap using acrylic caulk. The wounds, nose and ears are sculpted with modeling clay.
To hide the styrofoam texture, I coated the heads with wood glue and then painted them with acrylic paints.










The next thing I'm going to do is putting steel wire stitches into them. For the left head, the mouth will be stitched together with wire and there will be hooks in the eye sockets, and for the right head, the eyes will be stitched. Also, the lower jaw will be attached to the head with hooks. I'm also going to add lots more dripping blood.
Too bad I didn't manage to finish them before Halloween. When my wife saw what I was building, she realized she married a sick, twisted mind.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Nice work! I've never tried wood glue to add texture, hhhmmmm, I'll have to give that a go. (BTW, your wife is right)


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

And... they're finished! They turned out great:










Check out the build log with lots more pictures on my blog:

http://eyeballs-studio.blogspot.com/2016/11/gruesome-severed-heads.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They have kind of a mutilated evil clown head look to them, as if they're still laughing at you through their grotesqueness.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my, nice imagination


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice use of the foam skulls. I may need to try this


----------

